# Male kindergarden teacher?



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well i am currently a science major. i wanted to become a doctor, and make the big bucks, but i am not smart enough to pursue this path. i was helping a classmate out with his math homework, and it was enjoyable for me to teach him this. i know teaching is an easier degree anyways, but thats besides the point. so i thought about becoming a kindergarten teacher. are men ever hired for these kinds of positions? i remember when i was in elementary school, there was one male teacher in the whole school from k-3. i dont want to be looked at as a pedophile or something. im gonna try to stick with the science major for atleast one more semester though. any thoughts? and is it true that you cant really survive on a teacher's salary? would job prospects be grim with nothing more than a bachelors in elementary education? idk what is should do./


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

First off, I doubt you aren't smart enough to be a doctor. 

I've seen male kindergarten teachers. My own was a female, but she had a male assistant. Yes, I still remember. :b

Anyway, if you want to be a teacher and you enjoy it (it's what I want to do), you go right ahead and do it. If you're qualified for the job, I don't see why they wouldn't hire you. A pedophile can be male or female, so you shouldn't be worried about being seen as one just because you're a male.

You can do research on salaries and job prospects for your area. I'm sure you can live on a teacher's salary (you probably won't be able to go on huge shopping sprees and trips all the time, though). I don't think it's that horrible. I don't think they make enough for what a lot of them have to do and deal with, but that's another matter.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I was in the same position as you. I also graduated with science degree, wanted to become a doctor after graduating. Long story short, I did some soul searching, decided to enter teaching...it's been fabulous! Don't think anything about male teachers, I know some male teachers and all the students love them. Administrators want male teachers, so if you do enter this field, you'll be getting job offers faster than us female teachers.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a male kindergarten teacher - funny guy, I still remember him.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My kindergarten teacher was a guy. He was one of my favorite teachers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My first male teacher was in the fifth grade (1985-1986). That was his next to last year teaching as he retired in 1987.
That same year, a second male teacher (fourth grade) started when I was in the sixth grade.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My first male teacher was in the fifth grade


Ditto to that.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

mine was 7th grade

i think it'd be asinine to think someones weird/pedophiley if they teach kindergarten. if it's what you want to do, do it.

Just reminded me of this bill burr standup


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

It was fairly common where I went to school. I remember a few pedo jokes but its always geared towards older teachers.

You are smart enough to be a doctor. If you are going to go with teaching then please dont do so just because it looks easier. Do it because its something you would rather be doing.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it would be a great thing to have more male kindergaarten teachers, and going into a job because you think you will enjoy it is a good reason. I'm guessing you're in the USA, so I don't know how wages and conditions differ over there, but I think you'd get lovely long holidays as a teacher!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

There's nothing wrong w/that. In fact, it is probably a positive thing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

In my teacher education courses, my professor mentioned that people are looking to hire male elementary teachers because there aren't many of them. Yes, you can survive on a teacher's salary. Obviously you won't be living in luxury, but spend wisely and you'll be okay. Teaching is really a calling; so if you feel like you want to help people and make a difference in their lives, you should go for it. A way to increase your marketability as an elementary edu major would be to add on a generalist (grades 4 and 5) or special education certificate. That is, if you have the time to take extra courses.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

Sure you can survive on a teachers salary. Countless people are doing it. I don't know what country you are in but in the US it varies by state and district. For the school year 2005-2006 [sorry, old figures] the National Educational Association listed average teachers salaries from a high in the District of Columbia of $58,456 to a low in South Dakota of $34,040.

On the low end, South Dakota pays most occupations poorly. Average teacher pay in South Dakota is still higher then many other occupations there, such a police officer.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bewil said:


> Sure you can survive on a teachers salary. Countless people are doing it. I don't know what country you are in but in the US it varies by state and district. For the school year 2005-2006 [sorry, old figures] the National Educational Association listed average teachers salaries from a high in the District of Columbia of $58,456 to a low in South Dakota of $34,040.
> 
> On the low end, South Dakota pays most occupations poorly. Average teacher pay in South Dakota is still higher then many other occupations there, such a police officer.


isnt 34k really low?
i live in new jersey so idk.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> isnt 34k really low?
> i live in new jersey so idk.


That was South Dakota, where it is comparable with the pay scale in other jobs.

An article in "NJ Voices" from yesterday claims that the average teacher pay in New Jersey is 64k


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you sure you want to supervise such young children? Do you have experience teaching? I am just asking cause I personally am male and tutor, and I just tend to gravitate towards at least high school age and older students. I mean, below that, and your job is not so much teaching as it is child development. So anyways why kindergarten and not like high school or something?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> Are you sure you want to supervise such young children? Do you have experience teaching? I am just asking cause I personally am male and tutor, and I just tend to gravitate towards at least high school age and older students. I mean, below that, and your job is not so much teaching as it is child development. So anyways why kindergarten and not like high school or something?


not smart enough to teach highschool, plus i hate older kids. younger kids are less judgemental wont curse you out, and wont say your a **** teacher,
also to teach math in highschool, youd need to take ridiculously hard math classes. to teach math in elementary school, you just need to pass algebra and get your elementary education degree.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bewil said:


> That was South Dakota, where it is comparable with the pay scale in other jobs.
> 
> An article in "NJ Voices" from yesterday claims that the average teacher pay in New Jersey is 64k


thats probably after a long time though. but idk if 64k is that much herel.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I had a male kindergarten teacher. He was awesome. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

teaching is the most noble profession there is. you don't do it for money. it has to be a calling. i would tip my hat off, if i had one.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> thats probably after a long time though. but idk if 64k is that much herel.


They were saying that was the average so it would vary a lot in both directions. Even changing school districts can make a difference. From where i live there is a different school district about four miles West of me. The average pay within that school district is 10k higher then the average teacher in the district that i live in.

As has been mentioned, teaching is something people do because it interests them. It isn't something that will make a person rich. But as to your original question, yes people can survive on a teachers salary in most areas.


----------

